

Ask HN: Please provide feedback for our idea - gdhillon

http://www.jackpotbuddy.com/index.aspx<p>I'm looking for feedback in terms of the idea and UI look/feel.
======
AznHisoka
How exactly does playing in groups increase my chances?

PS. You're gonna have a hard time marketing this idea based on the current
concept.

~~~
gdhillon
Good question. If you are playing alone then you only have one chance
(assuming you buy $1 ticket). If you play in a group of 10 or 20 people you
just increased your chances by hundreds of percents. Because 10 tickets are
always better than 1. Of-course, you'll be sharing the winning with others.

Hope this makes sense?

~~~
AznHisoka
But the expected probable earning is the same in both cases.. so in the end,
it's all the same, no?

~~~
gdhillon
I'm referring to chances for winning and not expected earnings. Expected
earning more are higher if you play alone but you'll have to buy lots of
ticket to have any chances of winning. JackpotBuddy provides an inexpensive
way to play more tickets by joining Groups.

------
gdhillon
Clickable: <http://jackpotbuddy.com/index.aspx>

